# What to make my extension table out of?



## Joekwon80 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm still rebuilding this Unisaw and I'm at the point now where I need to build the extension table. I have a 52" biesemeyer fence I got off CL and now I have to figure out how to build and attach this table.

Anyone have suggestions? MDF? Melamine? Plywood?

Does it bolt straight on to the fence rails? My plan was to build a simple table with with 3" inch stretchers down the length of the table and 2 3" wide cross braces using white birch plywood and putting a layer of something to make it smooth and durable.

Is that my best bang for the buck option?


----------



## thebicyclecafe (Mar 29, 2012)

Hesitatant to recommend MDF or melamine since it can sag over time. I'd take a good hardwood core ply (like Russian/Finnish Birch or Appleply) and brace it underneath, like a torsion box. Either ply is stable and flat, and works easily. I'd find some way to connect it to both the fence rail and also the saw table itself- and make sure you level it off with the table.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Good point about the sagging, never thought about it and built mine out of MDF. If I had it to do over again I might go with a good plywood.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Delta has built them out of 3/4" particle board for years. They laminate BOTH sides with formica and have cross supports to prevent sagging. I have made them the same way and put a 1×3 oak skirt on 4 sides. One 4×8 sheet of formica can be bought at Lowe's for about $45 and is more than enough to do both sides. 
This make a very durable, strong, very long lasting table.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

mdf or plywood torsion box, will not sag or twist, good bang for the buck.


----------



## Joekwon80 (Mar 16, 2012)

What's a good source around here to get MDF or plywood? Lowes MDF is like 35 bucks a sheet and that seems high to me.


----------



## Joekwon80 (Mar 16, 2012)

Also, does anyone here cut melamine with their table saw? I have a 60 tooth blade that is relatively new. Would that work?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

You can cut it with a any table saw, or skil saw blade. The sixty tooth will cut it fine, but a plywood blade will have less tear out. You can buy a cheap one that should work okay.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Melamine will chip on the edges in use, and may swell
on the edges if it gets wet.

Masonite isn't as attractive but it's cheap and replaceable
and doesn't swell or chip. a 1/2" or 3/4" ply panel 
with masonite screwed to it makes a nice extension
or outfeed table and the masonite takes wax as well. 
It is also real cheap.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Delta used melamine on the factory extension tables. Had mine for 10 years at least and it hasn't sagged or chipped. Melamine is tough as nails, heat and chemical resistant.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

Always a cheap place for material…...Habitat for Humanity Re-Store….You can pick yourself up a chunk of kitchen counter top for cheap.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would go with MDF and plastic laminate. It won't sag if you support it in a hardwood frame. $ 35/ sheet for MDF is standard. You can cut melamine on a table saw just fine. The 60 tooth will work, you may get some chip out. With melamine you should chamfer the edges or edge it with hardwood to prevent chip out.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Joe, I made mine out of plywood for stability and used torsion box framing. It is also hinged so it swings down out of the way. There's a pictorial of how I made it here.


----------



## Joekwon80 (Mar 16, 2012)

Went to the state surplus yesterday and they have several desks for 5 dollars. I asked them if I could bring my tools and remove the legs and just take the tops of two of the desks and they said I could even dump the legs in their dumpster. 10 dollars for 2 formica tops! Not bad. I think that's the route I'm going to do. I am however going to edge band tops so I don't chip the laminate on top.

Thanks for info everyone! I'll post up some photos when it's all said and done!


----------

